# [baselayout 2] centralisation des retours

## Pixys

Bonsoir,

je me permet d'ouvrir ce post un peu "généraliste" concernant baselayout 2.

Si vous cherchez un peu, vous constaterez que le nombre de retours est extrêmement faible (même dans la partie anglo du forum), à croire qu'il n'y a plus de tête brûlée sous Gentoo ou bien que je suis le seul à avoir des problèmes   :Laughing:  ce qui ne m'étonnerait qu'à moitié.

J'ai tenté une migration à l'arrache ce matin qui n'a pas très bien fonctionné et je viens de downgrader; je réessaierai ce week end en fonction des apports de chacun. Pour ma part, je n'ai pas eu de gros warning mais j'ai du booter de façon interactive... (pour un truc qui est sensé accélérer le boot c'est raté cette fois ci) pour me retrouvé dans l'impossibilité de me logger sur fluxbox que ce soit en root ou en user (évidemment, j'avais mis à jour les différents fichiers de conf).

Le but est ici de regrouper/centraliser et de trier les différentes manip à faire pour éventuellement déboucher sur un how-to si nécessaire.

Le splash ne semble pas supporté, chez moi ça freeze après l'initialisation du noyau.

Dans /etc/rc.conf il y a une ligne à ne pas négliger: 

```
# You should set EDITOR and PAGER in a file in /etc/profile.d/ like "base.sh".
```

Il semble qu'il faille ajouter "rw" dans le grub.conf si vous êtes en reiser4 (comme moi) à cause d'une erreur qui ne se manifeste qu'après le reboot suite à une installe ou après avoir fait un chroot à partir du livecd.

C'est tout pour le moment, je cède la place à ceux qui ont réussi (CryoGen je crois)

----------

## guilc

Aucun problème ici : bien mettre a jour tousles scripts d'init et conf.d (etc-update)

Eventuellement, il faudra retoucher la conf réseau pour utiliser une syntaxe compatible sh (décrite dans le fichier net.example) au lieu des array bash.

Et c'est tout !

----------

## TrizoLakai

J'ai juste installé avec paludis (Suite au poste où l'on parle de baselayout2),

etc-update

Et ça roule ici aussi.

----------

## gglaboussole

comme je l'ai signalé dans un autre post j'ai été impressionné par la vitesse du boot réellement supérieure...j'ai pas mesuré avec un chrono mais c'est bluffant.

En revanche j'ai été contraint de downgrader via livecd + chroot car j'avais perdu le net..

mon modem  ppp0 avait disparu.

ifconfig -a ne me listait plus que lo et eth0

je n'ai pas oublié de mettre à jour les fichiers de conf et j'ai fait particulièrement attention à ce qu'il y avait dedans...

J'attends donc (avec impatiente) la stabilisation

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Chez moi ça marche bien, j'ai juste un message d'erreur sur le script fbcondecor (une commande qui n'existe plus) mais il se lance quand même.

```
/sbin/splash-functions.sh: line 117: add_suffix: command not found

/sbin/splash-functions.sh: line 118: add_suffix: command not found

```

Et c'est vrai que c'est rapide   :Laughing: 

Au fait pour quelle raison supérieure il faut mettre EDITOR et PAGER dans /etc/profile.d et non /etc/env.d comme les autres variables ?

----------

## geekounet

 *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   

> Au fait pour quelle raison supérieure il faut mettre EDITOR et PAGER dans /etc/profile.d et non /etc/env.d comme les autres variables ?

 

Tu peux aussi. Perso, je définis ça simplement dans mon .zshrc ...

----------

## CryoGen

chezmoicaroule.org  :Laughing: 

mais pas de splash effectivement (le framebuffer fonctionne au poil par contre  :Wink:  )

 *eix splashutils wrote:*   

> [I] media-gfx/splashutils
> 
>      Available versions:  1.4.2 ~1.4.2.1 ~1.5.2 ~1.5.2.1 {gpm hardened mng png truetype}
> 
>      Installed versions:  1.4.2(15:26:14 12.05.2007)(gpm png truetype -hardened -mng)
> ...

 

Peut-être quand le ~archant ca irait mieux   :Question: 

Sinon comme tout le monde, le même constat : ca boot plus vite ^_^

----------

## kwenspc

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sinon comme tout le monde, le même constat : ca boot plus vite ^_^

 

Sérieux à part un maj du kernel, il vous arrive de rebooter votre machine vous?  :Laughing: 

----------

## xaviermiller

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *CryoGen wrote:*   
> 
> Sinon comme tout le monde, le même constat : ca boot plus vite ^_^ 
> 
> Sérieux à part un maj du kernel, il vous arrive de rebooter votre machine vous? 

 

Je ne les allume qu'en cas de stricte nécessité. Ecologie oblige  :Wink: 

----------

## CryoGen

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

>  *kwenspc wrote:*    *CryoGen wrote:*   
> 
> Sinon comme tout le monde, le même constat : ca boot plus vite ^_^ 
> 
> Sérieux à part un maj du kernel, il vous arrive de rebooter votre machine vous?  
> ...

 

Bah au Mali le courant est cher... et comme il fait chaud on a déjà les clims et frigo qui pompent XD donc souvent j'éteins mon desktop la nuit mais mon serveur reste toujours allumé lui (avec un petit screen+rtorrent   :Twisted Evil:  )

----------

## Deusexodus

J'ai testé et la vitesse n'a pas été significative, (après je retesterais au prochain reboot) sinon j'ai eu une erreur avec 915resolution qui me disait qu'il pouvait pas démarré car le root filesystem était en ro.

De toute façon il s'est lancé quand même car j'ai bien ma résulotion de 1280x800, donc conclusion ça m'a surement apporté un petit gain de temps et généré aucun problème (1 warning à la rigueur). 

Par contre le plus lourd à été de vérifier tous les nouveaux fichiers de conf (je voulais pas perdre les infos importantes).

@+

----------

## titoucha

A part la config du net à modifier, tout a fonctionner du premier coup et est vraiment beaucoup rapide.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Pixys

Ca y est, j'ai basculé en baselayout 2.

l'option "rw" dans grub.conf est impérative pour moi qui suit en reiser4 sur /

Comme tout n'est pas si simple, j'ai qqlq ennuis:

```
Fsck could not correct all errors, manual repairs needed

rc: Arborting !
```

à part ça xdm se lance pas et la connexion en user sur fluxbox fonctionne pas (ça je commence à être habitué   :Evil or Very Mad:  )

----------

## Temet

Ptet que le baselayout n'est tout simplement pas compatible avec reiser 4 o_O'.

----------

## Pixys

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Ptet que le baselayout n'est tout simplement pas compatible avec reiser 4 o_O'.

 

nannnnnnn pas ça, c'est une très mauvaise idée que tu as là...

A priori avec "rw" ça boot j'ai juste des ennuis avec xdm, fluxbox et aussi LVM2 (il dit que mes volumes /dev/vg/home et les autres n'existent pas)

----------

## geekounet

Aucun problème avec le LVM2 chez moi. Assures-toi de bien avoir la dernière version en ~arch, qui a des scripts corrigés, et d'ajouter lvm au runlevel de boot, ce qui n'était pas nécessaire auparavant, mais qui l'est maintenant.

----------

## Pixys

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Aucun problème avec le LVM2 chez moi. Assures-toi de bien avoir la dernière version en ~arch, qui a des scripts corrigés, et d'ajouter lvm au runlevel de boot, ce qui n'était pas nécessaire auparavant, mais qui l'est maintenant.

 

c'est fait mais j'ai un minuscule problème: toutes mes données ont disparu de mes volumes 

ce qui explique pourquoi je ne peux pas lancer fluxbox en user puisque .xinitrc c'est évaporer...

je fais quoi maintenant ??

EDIT: j'ai crié au loup un peu vite: mes volume sont bien là (avec leurs données OUF!!) mais ils refusent de se monter au bootLast edited by Pixys on Fri Oct 12, 2007 10:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gglaboussole

Tu restores la sauvegarde de ton home  ?  :Rolling Eyes:    te donnes ma compassion bordelaise... si c'est baselayout 2.0 le coupable j'ai eu chaud...

----------

## Pixys

 *gglaboussole wrote:*   

> Tu restores la sauvegarde de ton home  ?    te donnes ma compassion bordelaise... si c'est baselayout 2.0 le coupable j'ai eu chaud...

 

à la limite mon home c'est pas trop dramatique: musique et film et les cours mais je pourrais les retrouver, ce qui est plus problématique c'est que je suis webmaster et que le site sur lequel je bosse actuellement qui était sur un volume séparé a disparu...

Je ne crois pas que ce soit baselayout 2 le coupable mais plutôt le mélange reiser4 + LVM2 et changement de version de baselayout...

----------

## gglaboussole

j'étais tombé sur ça il y a quelques temps : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-1598531.html   c'est pour du reiserfs mais il y a peut être l'équivalent pour reiser 4...

----------

## Pixys

il existe reiser4progs mais je ne l'ai jamais utilisé et je ne connais pas ses différentes fonctions ni capacités.

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

La big évolution de baselayout-2 c'est d'utiliser des scripts sh et donc d'être compatibles avec tous les les interpréteurs supportant le sh et pas seulement bash.

Quelqu'un a essayé de faire pointer/bin/sh sur autre chose que bash ? 

Je suis tenté mais j'ai peur de courir au suicide (enfin un live CD réglerais le PB mais bon).

Mais un emerge -C bash, depuis le temps que j'en rêve  :Twisted Evil: 

au fait ils ont prévu un "eselect shell" (pour gérer le lien /bin/sh) ?

----------

## geekounet

 *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   

> La big évolution de baselayout-2 c'est d'utiliser des scripts sh et donc d'être compatibles avec tous les les interpréteurs supportant le sh et pas seulement bash.
> 
> Quelqu'un a essayé de faire pointer/bin/sh sur autre chose que bash ? 
> 
> Je suis tenté mais j'ai peur de courir au suicide (enfin un live CD réglerais le PB mais bon).
> ...

 

J'avais testé avec dash sous Linux, ça marchait pas. Par contre, ça marchait très bien sous Gentoo/FreeBSD oui (qui est la raison du baselayout 2.0 d'ailleurs), avec le /bin/sh de base (qui est un ash en fait si j'ai bien compris).

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Je vient de redémarrer avec /bin/sh -> /bin/zsh et je n'ai que deux messages qui disent que le système est monté en lecture seule, à pars ça tout marche   :Laughing: 

Le emerge -C bash est pour bientôt !!! (oui je sais ça m'obsède)

EDIT: le message c'est :

```
root_rw:1: système de fichiers accessible en lecture seulement: /.test.863
```

----------

## Pixys

Mes pb commencent à se régler mais j'ai quand même une question: si j'ajoute lvm2 au level default ça foire, si je l'ajoute au level boot ça marche alors qu'avant ça n'avait pas d'importance, pourquoi ?

----------

## Deusexodus

Je viens de déceler un bug. Mon clavier n'est plus utilisable au démarrage. Mais ça ne dure pas longtemps, juste le temps que je quitte l'utilisateur lancé automatiquement, et arrivé à gdm j'ai droit à mon clavier.

Ça doit avoir rapport avec les :

```
* Wiping /tmp directory ...                                                                                              [ ok ]

 usage: kbd_mode [-a|-u|-k|-s]

 usage: kbd_mode [-a|-u|-k|-s]

 usage: kbd_mode [-a|-u|-k|-s]

 usage: kbd_mode [-a|-u|-k|-s]

 usage: kbd_mode [-a|-u|-k|-s]

 usage: kbd_mode [-a|-u|-k|-s]

 usage: kbd_mode [-a|-u|-k|-s]

 usage: kbd_mode [-a|-u|-k|-s]

 usage: kbd_mode [-a|-u|-k|-s]

 usage: kbd_mode [-a|-u|-k|-s]

 usage: kbd_mode [-a|-u|-k|-s]

 usage: kbd_mode [-a|-u|-k|-s]

  * Loading key mappings
```

 du démarrage.

Je vais essayer de creuser !

@+

----------

## Pixys

mes principaux problèmes sont réglés mais si on constate un démarrage plus rapide qu'avant, je trouve que l'extinction est plus lente... dommage.

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Bizarre chez moi l'extinction est plus rapide aussi !

Si tu utilise fbsplash passe en mode verbose pour regarder quel rc-script ralenti l'arrêt.

----------

## truc

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

>  *kwenspc wrote:*    *CryoGen wrote:*   
> 
> Sinon comme tout le monde, le même constat : ca boot plus vite ^_^ 
> 
> Sérieux à part un maj du kernel, il vous arrive de rebooter votre machine vous?  
> ...

 

ahhh ça fait plaisir de ne pas être tout seul à se 'battre'!

 :Very Happy: 

Aidez nous! les penguins&Cie n'aiment pas trop le chaud, On doit se sentir directement concernés!  :Laughing: 

----------

## xaviermiller

[OFF]prochain sujet de DOW : le shell ?[/OFF]

----------

## titoucha

 *truc wrote:*   

>  *XavierMiller wrote:*    *kwenspc wrote:*    *CryoGen wrote:*   
> 
> Sinon comme tout le monde, le même constat : ca boot plus vite ^_^ 
> 
> Sérieux à part un maj du kernel, il vous arrive de rebooter votre machine vous?  
> ...

 

Tu n'es pas le seul, mes pc tournent que quand j'en ai besoin sinon ils sont éteins.

----------

## Deusexodus

 *Deusexodus wrote:*   

> Je viens de déceler un bug. Mon clavier n'est plus utilisable au démarrage. Mais ça ne dure pas longtemps, juste le temps que je quitte l'utilisateur lancé automatiquement, et arrivé à gdm j'ai droit à mon clavier.
> 
> Ça doit avoir rapport avec les :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Bon ça va, se problème est réglé avec la nouvelle version de kbd (1.13-r1).

@+

----------

## titoucha

Je viens de constater un petit problème, à l'invite de kdm, après avoir entré mon mot de passe, le serveur X redémarre et me remet l'invite et ça passe.

Ce bug ne se produit pas à tout les coup et l'invite de kdm ne m'est montrée que deux fois jamais trois.

Je ne comprend pas trop d'où cela provient, mais bon ce n'est pas trop gênant.

----------

## Pixys

Quant à moi, depuis que baselayout-2 est installé et fonctionne (si si c'est vrai) je dois faire un "alsaconf" à chaque démarrage sinon pas de son...

----------

## xaviermiller

bref, HURD est plus stable que baselayout-2 ?

----------

## CryoGen

mis à part le splash, j'ai aucun soucis avec baselayout2   :Rolling Eyes: 

Pas de problème, ni avec kdm,ni avec alsa.

----------

## Deusexodus

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> bref, HURD est plus stable que baselayout-2 ?

 

J'aimerais bien le tester mais le problème c'est :

1) Je prefèrerais que hurd soit complètement séparé de linux

2) Ça veux aussi dire pas de support pour certains composants de mon ordinateur.

Je fais du hors sujet mais ça me donne envie d'installer hurd maintenant... allez hop je ------------> []

----------

## Mickael

J'arrive pas à vous suivre avec hurd, hurd n'est pas linux, il ne peut que être séparé de linux  :Confused:  Et je vois pas le rapport entre hurd et baselayout-X-X

----------

## boozo

[off] moi j'y vois une litote  :Mr. Green: [/off]

m'en fiche... je suis à boulayland cette semaine alors j'ai le droit :p

----------

## Pixys

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> bref, HURD est plus stable que baselayout-2 ?

 

ça ça reste à voir vu "le peu" de personnes qui s'occupent de Hurd... à ce jour ya que dans Debian GNU/Hurd que c'est mis en place; et puis en plus d'après Linus Torvalds ce sont des gens ravagés par les drogues (2nd degrés  :Wink:  )  *Quote:*   

> « In short, just say NO TO DRUGS and maybe you won't end up like the Hurd people. » 

  qui s'orientent vers ce truc !!

----------

## xaviermiller

Et puis, vu que le mainteneur de HURD essaie de finaliser emacs, il vaut mieux que cet os-là soit d'abord stable

----------

## Mickael

 :Embarassed:  arf je suis passé à côté, désoler   :Razz:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## titoucha

Il me semble vraiment, à lire ce fil, que les erreurs avec baselayout sont assez aléatoires.   :Confused: 

----------

## Pixys

oui mais je pense que ça doit dépendre de chacun : nous avons tous des trucs plus ou moins "exotiques"...

en revanche, j'ai vraiment un problème sérieux avec l'extinction du PC: que ce soit halt, shutdown ou poweroff (avec les options qu'il faut  :Wink: ) ça met des plombes à s'éteindre... yen a même 1 des trois qui ne termine pas la séquence et je dois "lui couper le sifflet" avec le bouton.

----------

## titoucha

La version rc6 vient de sortir et elle corrige plusieurs bogues que j'avais.

----------

## Deusexodus

Juste au moment ou je décide de downgrader pour passer en baselayout1 (pour cause d'aléatoirité du clavier).

Dommage   :Confused: 

----------

## titoucha

J'avais aussi le bug du clavier et la dernière version corrige ça.

----------

## Deusexodus

Je vais pas le changer tout de suite car en fait ça ne m'apporte rien du tout en accélération au démarrage. Donc si on rajoute les futurs erreurs potentiels je doute de me laisser retenter.

----------

## titoucha

Même pas un petit peu   :Wink: 

----------

## Pixys

c'est marrant ça: chez moi c'est carrement plus rapide.... au démarrage mais toujours aussi long à l'extinction (c'est pénible d'ailleurs).

----------

## CryoGen

Bon avec l'update j'ai encore du corriger mon conf.d/net mais sinon ca va  :Smile: 

----------

## Pixys

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> Bon avec l'update j'ai encore du corriger mon conf.d/net mais sinon ca va 

 

moi de même.

est ce que quelqu'un sait quand il passera en ~ ?

----------

## guilc

 *Pixys wrote:*   

> est ce que quelqu'un sait quand il passera en ~ ?

 

Il aurait dû y passer il y a quelques temps, mais depuis, plus de nouvelles sur gentoo-dev.

Si on jete un oeil sur le blog de l'auteur, ils profitent de ce décallage pour ajouter des features : http://roy.marples.name/node/336

Donc du coup, c'est ptet pas pour tout de suite  :Smile: 

----------

## VisualStation

 *guilc wrote:*   

>  *Pixys wrote:*   est ce que quelqu'un sait quand il passera en ~ ? 
> 
> Il aurait dû y passer il y a quelques temps, mais depuis, plus de nouvelles sur gentoo-dev.
> 
> Si on jete un oeil sur le blog de l'auteur, ils profitent de ce décallage pour ajouter des features : http://roy.marples.name/node/336
> ...

 

Pas grave, comme ca seul ceux qui cherche un peu l'on pour le moment  :Smile: . Ca fait maintenant presque 1à mois que je l'utilise et c'est vraiment du bonheur.

Faudra juste que je refasse mon net car pour le moment il est toujours avec la syntax que j'utilisais pour la 1.x

----------

## guilc

Aie !

Et une mauvaise nouvelle pour baselayout2 ! Le dev qui l'a réécrit à peu près en entier part à la retraite :'(

http://roy.marples.name/node/337

----------

## CryoGen

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Aie !
> 
> Et une mauvaise nouvelle pour baselayout2 ! Le dev qui l'a réécrit à peu près en entier part à la retraite :'(
> 
> http://roy.marples.name/node/337

 

Et encore un dev qui s'en va à cause de la politique de Gentoo :/ 

Décidément les temps vont mal...

----------

## xaviermiller

je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit mieux ailleurs. Mentalité de la génération actuelle ?

----------

## DuF

En lisant le commentaire du gars j'ai plus l'impression qu'il a un problème avec GNU plutot qu'avec Gentoo et qu'en fait il se rend compte que la philosophie BSD lui correspond mieux. Le fait que Gentoo suive GNU lui pose problème dans le sens ou Gentoo ne semble pas ouvert sur ce qui fait la base de l'OS, mais bon je n'y vois pas de mal là dedans, ni d'un côté ni de l'autre. Juste des choix idéologiques qui se font jour.

Ma foi, c'est un choix tout à fait défendable mais bon, perso je préfère GNU   :Very Happy:  .

----------

## guilc

 *DuF wrote:*   

> En lisant le commentaire du gars j'ai plus l'impression qu'il a un problème avec GNU plutot qu'avec Gentoo et qu'en fait il se rend compte que la philosophie BSD lui correspond mieux. Le fait que Gentoo suive GNU lui pose problème dans le sens ou Gentoo ne semble pas ouvert sur ce qui fait la base de l'OS, mais bon je n'y vois pas de mal là dedans, ni d'un côté ni de l'autre. Juste des choix idéologiques qui se font jour.
> 
> Ma foi, c'est un choix tout à fait défendable mais bon, perso je préfère GNU   .

 

Plutôt que GNU, je crois que c'est plutôt le choix quasi-exclusif de Gentoo envers les outils GNU. Ca pose problème avec les branches marginales type Gentoo/fbsd. C'est d'ailleurs ce qui à motivé la réécriture de baselayout, pour faire une version indépendante de bash, qui boote correctement aussi sur FreeBSD. A l'époque des débuts de baselayout-2, j'ai souvenir qu'il à eu beaucoup de mal à imposer ce choix sur gentoo-dev. 

Ca reste bien sur une interprétation de son commentaire, mais je vois plutôt le blocage à ce niveau de rejet quasi-total de tout ce qui est non-GNU et bride les branches marginales de Gentoo, avec un brin d'amertume de devoir avancer envers et contre la majorité qui ne s'intéresse qu'aux architectures x86 et amd64...

----------

## xaviermiller

oui, c'est en soi un peu dommage, mais se concentrer sur un choix d'implémentation (GNU en l'occurence) est une bonne chose. Quitte à s'ouvrir à d'autres implémentations par après. Par contre, je peux comprendre que ça fasse mal aux BSDiens...

----------

## Temet

Perso je trouve ça encore une fois dommage.

Il y a des devs formidables, je pense à notre Alexis national ou à Diego Petteno (pardon pour les autres, mais d'un coté je ne suis pas dans la team Gentoo donc ne connais pas les devs).

Cette ambiance de merde chez les devs m'avait incité à voir ailleurs.

Sur Arch, la communauté française est vraiment ultrasympa. Y des bons et des très bons dont un mec (Wain) qui a fait une amélioration du gestionnaire de paquets.  Y a un principe la bas, un dépot communautaire. Les gens peuvent voter pour un projet et ceux qui ont un certain nombre de votes entrent dans les dépots officiels. Yaourt (le gestionnaire en question) est un de ceux (voir celui) qui a le plus de votes... et pourtant, il n'y entrera jamais car ça fait chier les devs (question d'orgueil).

Bref, ou que ce soit, dès qu'on passe 1000 utilisateurs, y a l'air d'avoir une ambiance de merde.

Le coup du GNU, je ne connais pas les détails, mais vu d'ici, ça pue l'intégrisme à plein nez : le mec il ne demande pas de pas faire que du GNU, mais de supporter aussi d'autres choses... et il se tape tout le taf en plus. Et on lui met sur la gueule. Bah tout ce que je peux faire c'est le remercier pour son boulot et lui dire que je serais à ma place, je me barrerais aussi... et avec certainement moins de classe.

EDIT : manquait un "que" décisif   :Embarassed: 

----------

## kwenspc

Le plus idiot dans tout ça et que l'équipe dirigeante à pas l'air de se rendre vraiment compte de cette fuite des cerveaux (car roy n'est malheureusement pas le seul à être parti...). À force de jouer les aveugler ils vont finir par se prendre un mur, et c'est nous les utilisateurs qui écoperont.   :Sad: 

----------

## titoucha

Espérons qu'ils ouvrent les yeux rapidement.   :Confused: 

----------

## yoyo

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Le plus idiot dans tout ça et que l'équipe dirigeante à pas l'air de se rendre vraiment compte de cette fuite des cerveaux (car roy n'est malheureusement pas le seul à être parti...). À force de jouer les aveugler ils vont finir par se prendre un mur, et c'est nous les utilisateurs qui écoperont. 

  *titoucha wrote:*   

> Espérons qu'ils ouvrent les yeux rapidement.  

 Je cite Roy sur ce point :

 *Roy wrote:*   

> I'd also like to say thanks to the silent majority who wanted me to stay, but it's a bit late now isn't it? You have a voice, and you should use it more.

   :Confused: 

Dans un système communautaire, ça n'est pas le rôle des utilisateurs de montrer la voie qu'ils veulent suivre via les "userreps" (qui soit dit en passant ont été mis en place par "l'équipe dirigeante qui joue les aveugles" précisément pour ce genre de chose) ? Il participent bien aux votes du "Council" non ??

Enjoy !

----------

## nonas

C'est marrant ça.

Après mon sync d'aujourd'hui (plutôt inhabituel en pleine semaine) :

```
[ebuild   R   ] app-portage/gentoolkit-0.2.4_pre7  USERLAND="(GNU%*)" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] app-arch/tar-1.18-r2  USE="nls -static" USERLAND="(GNU%*)" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ]  sys-libs/timezone-data-2007g  USE="nls" ELIBC="(glibc%*) (-FreeBSD)" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/sed-4.1.5  USE="nls -static" USERLAND="(-GNU%*)" 0 kB
```

Comme quoi, tout n'est peut-être pas perdu. (Après est-ce que c'est en réaction au départ de Roy ? je ne sais pas)

----------

## Temet

Ouais mais alors tout rebuilder pour ajouter une option comme ça, ça va me foutre les boules. J'imagine même pas ceux qui ont une brouette pire que la mienne.

Ils ne pourraient pas attendre une MAJ du paquet bordel?  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## guilc

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Ouais mais alors tout rebuilder pour ajouter une option comme ça, ça va me foutre les boules. J'imagine même pas ceux qui ont une brouette pire que la mienne.
> 
> Ils ne pourraient pas attendre une MAJ du paquet bordel? 

 

Ouais mais non :p

Ca, c'est pas les paquets qui ont bougé, c'est la correction d'un bug dans portage :ppp

----------

## Mickael

Pour information :

http://roy.marples.name/node/338

----------

## Temet

J'ai pas compris pourquoi déjà remplacer le baselayout 2 qui n'est même pas sorti.

Quelqu'un m'éclaire?

----------

## truc

c'est pas le remplacer mais le scinder

----------

## CryoGen

OpenRC à l'air sympa quand même  :Smile:  Si j'ai bien compris ca permettrai de rendre gentoo encore plus fléxible  :Very Happy: 

----------

## babykart

Bon effectivement le démarrage est un peu plus rapide...

aucun problème de /etc/conf.d/net car j'utilise iproute2:

```
# emerge -av iproute2

# vi /etc/conf.d/net

modules=( "iproute2" )

config_eth0=( "192.168.1.5/24" )

routes_eth0=( "default via 192.168.1.2" )
```

voilà pour ceux que cela intéresse...

sinon, le truc qui me gène (j'ai posé un bug à ce sujet) est qu'il ne clean pas (pareil que le baselayout stable) l'environement des daemons lancés par les rc-scripts... wait and see...

----------

## geekounet

 *babykart wrote:*   

> Bon effectivement le démarrage est un peu plus rapide...
> 
> aucun problème de /etc/conf.d/net car j'utilise iproute2:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

T'utilises encore l'ancienne syntaxe à base d'array bash ... tu devrais utiliser la nouvelle, compatible sh. Regardes dans le net.example  :Wink: 

----------

## yoyo

Savez-vous où on peut trouver cet openRC (quel overlay) ??

Le fait de pouvoir choisir au boot quel système utiliser (comme einit) me plait davantage que le remplacement pur et simple de tous mes rc-scripts et leurs fichiers de configuration ...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Enjoy !

----------

## CryoGen

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Savez-vous où on peut trouver cet openRC (quel overlay) ??
> 
> Le fait de pouvoir choisir au boot quel système utiliser (comme einit) me plait davantage que le remplacement pur et simple de tous mes rc-scripts et leurs fichiers de configuration ...  
> 
> Enjoy !

 

Il me semble qu'il n'a pas encore commencé le développement  :Wink: 

----------

## yoyo

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> Il me semble qu'il n'a pas encore commencé le développement 

 Au temps pour moi, je pensais qu'il avait déjà scindé baselayout2 en deux parties.  :Rolling Eyes: 

/me ronge son frein ...

Enjoy !

----------

## CryoGen

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> /me ronge son frein ...
> 
> 

 

T'es pas le seul   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## titoucha

ben on est trois alors, bon pour l'instant j'ai kde-4 pour m'occuper   :Wink: 

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Ptet que le baselayout n'est tout simplement pas compatible avec reiser 4 o_O'.

 

le problème essentiel est, que baselayout-2 lance fsck.reiser4 / reiser4progs avec une commande qu'il ne reconnait pas

voir: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=195988

excusez-moi pour le grave francais, mais le la dernière fois j'ai parlé francais remonte quelques années   :Rolling Eyes: 

si quelqu'un s'assure il peut finaliser le travail de Roy (Uberlord)

quelque nouvelles sur cet sujet ?

----------

## Mickael

Salut KoT,

rassure toi ton français reste excellent   :Wink:  tu devrais passer plus souvent dans la partie french du forum afin de maintenir ton niveau.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Sinon, je ne sais pas si au niveau de gentoo, quelqu'un continue le développement de Baselayout2, mais en ce qui concerne Roy, et d'après son blog : 

 *Quote:*   

> baselayout is dead, long live OpenRC
> 
> etcetc...
> 
> Basically baselayout will be split into two entities. Firstly, the bit that lays out the initial file system and provides the core system files shall remain as baselayout. The rest of it (ie, rc, init scripts, etc) will be forked off into a new package called OpenRC (working title). I will be upstream for it and continue developing it, fixing bugs, etc. The difference is that it will be an external project that Gentoo will use.
> ...

 

EDIT : @yoyo : openrc is ready for testing d'après son blog. Pour l'ebuild et bien fouiner sur son blog.

----------

## yoyo

 *Mickael wrote:*   

> EDIT : @yoyo : openrc is ready for testing d'après son blog. Pour l'ebuild et bien fouiner sur on blog.

 Merci pour l'info.  :Wink: 

A noter qu'il est disponible via layman par l'overlay openrc.

Par contre, existe-t-il un tuto pour utiliser openrc ??

Enjoy !

----------

## titoucha

Pour l'ebuild http://git.overlays.gentoo.org/gitweb/?p=dev/uberlord.git;a=summary

Par contre est-ce que quelqu'un la testé.

----------

## guilc

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Pour l'ebuild http://git.overlays.gentoo.org/gitweb/?p=dev/uberlord.git;a=summary
> 
> Par contre est-ce que quelqu'un la testé.

 

Oui, je tourne avec depuis l'annonce "ready for testing" (passage de baselayout-2.0_rc6 à baselayout-2+openrc-git).

Ca tourne nickel, MAIS, il faut faire super gaffe quand on fait la maj d'openrc, ça plante assez régulièrement :

- j'ai eu une fois runscript qui segfaultait en lisant la conf (rc.conf) à cause d'une corruption mémoire (pointeur mal géré)

- avec la version d'avant-hier soir, problème de système qui ne bootait plus (il ne trouvait plus ses runlevels)

En général c'est corrigé assez vite (ou ça se patche assez facilement :p), mais bon, à éviter si on veut des mises à jour sereines qui ne cassent pas tout   :Laughing: 

----------

## geekounet

Ouais, j'ai testé aussi openrc, le premier coup j'ai eu un segfault dés le lancement de /sbin/rc, à cause de problèmes de buffer à la lecture de la conf, et c'est plutôt génant pour booter ^^ Mais ça a été corrigé 40 minutes plus tard, donc ça allait au final  :Smile: 

----------

## Untux

Itou depuis une semaine... même pas eu droit aux problèmes susdits :)

----------

## titoucha

Deux sur trois qui ont des plantées c'est pas encore super stable   :Confused: 

----------

## d2_racing

Chaque chose en son temps comme on dit au Québec  :Smile: 

----------

## titoucha

Ce n'était pas une critique, personnellement je ne suis pas pressé.  :Smile: 

----------

## d2_racing

Moi non plus, je suis certain que ça va rouler nickel quand ça va arriver en stable  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Moi non plus, je suis certain que ça va rouler nickel quand ça va arriver en stable 

 

Oui, mais quand ce sera en stable, vous aurez la V3 en unstable, qui crashera sa mother  :Laughing: 

----------

## yoyo

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Par contre, existe-t-il un tuto pour utiliser openrc ??

 ++   :Sad: 

L'ebuild est disponible via Layman sans soucis.  :Wink: 

Enjoy !

----------

## Pixys

 *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   

>  *Temet wrote:*   Ptet que le baselayout n'est tout simplement pas compatible avec reiser 4 o_O'. 
> 
> le problème essentiel est, que baselayout-2 lance fsck.reiser4 / reiser4progs avec une commande qu'il ne reconnait pas
> 
> voir: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=195988
> ...

 

si il l'est je roule en full reiser4 avec baselayout-2.

Il faut juste passer l'option "rw" dans grub.

----------

## Bapt

Tu devrais rajouter ton commentaire sur le bug, ce sera plus efficace que de le laisser ici. 

Ainsi les personnes intéressées auront ton retour d'expériences.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *Pixys wrote:*   

>  *kernelOfTruth wrote:*    *Temet wrote:*   Ptet que le baselayout n'est tout simplement pas compatible avec reiser 4 o_O'. 
> 
> le problème essentiel est, que baselayout-2 lance fsck.reiser4 / reiser4progs avec une commande qu'il ne reconnait pas
> 
> voir: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=195988
> ...

 

oui, mais si ton fs est corrumpu tu peut être arriver aux problèmes

en passent: j'ai écrit un pétit "fix" pour cet problème:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4745987.html#4745987

avec le patch mentionné dans le thread j'ai réussi à booter (? <-- est-ce le terme correcte en francais ?) avec l'option ro et il n'y a plus le message avec les plugins:

aussi voir: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=195988 et http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.comp.file-systems.reiserfs.general/21324

happy gentooing   :Razz: 

reiser4 ftw   :Wink: 

----------

## Bapt

 *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   

> avec le patch mentionné dans le thread j'ai réussi à booter (? <-- est-ce le terme correcte en francais ?) ...

 

Oui on dit bien booter dans la langue courante même si le vrai terme devrait être démarrer.

----------

## Pixys

 *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   

>  *Pixys wrote:*    *kernelOfTruth wrote:*    *Temet wrote:*   Ptet que le baselayout n'est tout simplement pas compatible avec reiser 4 o_O'. 
> 
> le problème essentiel est, que baselayout-2 lance fsck.reiser4 / reiser4progs avec une commande qu'il ne reconnait pas
> 
> voir: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=195988
> ...

 

c'est le risque, mais ce fs est assez resistant: j'ai eu beaucoup de coupures de courant, sans aucun problème (alors qu' avec JFS: fs corrompu et irréparable avec jfsutils

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *Bapt wrote:*   

>  *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   avec le patch mentionné dans le thread j'ai réussi à booter (? <-- est-ce le terme correcte en francais ?) ... 
> 
> Oui on dit bien booter dans la langue courante même si le vrai terme devrait être démarrer.

 

merci   :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> avec JFS: fs corrompu et irréparable avec jfsutils

 

++

j'ai le aussi experiencé

mais si fsck.reiser4 rencentre des erreurs tu doit demarrer avec un CD et lancer fsck.reiser4, cet chemin côute plus de temps que le patch / le petit check ...

----------

## Pixys

 *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   

> 
> 
> mais si fsck.reiser4 rencentre des erreurs tu doit demarrer avec un CD et lancer fsck.reiser4, cet chemin côute plus de temps que le patch / le petit check ...

 

ok

merci beaucoup.

----------

## VisualStation

OpenRC sur 4 machines sans probleme !

----------

## yoyo

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  *yoyo wrote:*   Par contre, existe-t-il un tuto pour utiliser openrc ?? ++   

 ++++

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## geekounet

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  *yoyo wrote:*    *yoyo wrote:*   Par contre, existe-t-il un tuto pour utiliser openrc ?? ++    ++++
> 
> 

 

C'est pas bien compliqué  :Wink: 

```
# quickpkg --include-config=y baselayout    (au cas où...)

# layman -a openrc

# emerge -C baselayout    (à cause du blocage par openrc ensuite)

# vim /etc/portage/package.keywords/openrc

sys-apps/baselayout

sys-apps/makedev

sys-apps/openrc

# vim /etc/portage/package.mask/openrc

sys-apps/baselayout

sys-apps/makedev

# emerge baselayout    (avec openrc en dépendance, et lire les messages de fin d'emerge)

# etc-update

# reboot
```

Au etc-update, vraiment faire gaffe à tout updater, ya des variables en plus et en moins, et elles passent en downcase.

Le /etc/conf.d/rc a bougé en /etc/rc.conf

Penser à revoir la syntaxe de votre /etc/conf.d/net, surtout si vous utilisiez les array bash. Ya le net.example dans /usr/share/doc/openrc/net.example

Pour les utilisateurs de LVM, penser à rc-update add lvm boot

Pour le reste, ça s'utilise pareil que le premier baselayout, à part que c'est bien plus véloce.

Enjoy !  :Wink: 

----------

## guilc

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  *yoyo wrote:*    *yoyo wrote:*   Par contre, existe-t-il un tuto pour utiliser openrc ?? ++    ++++
> 
> 

 

Heu, pas vu  :Smile: 

Y a toujours le fil en question sur la ML gentoo-dev : http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.linux.gentoo.devel/53878

Faut aussi ajouter lvm2, device-mapper et dmcrypt au runlevel boot (si utilisés)

----------

## yoyo

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> C'est pas bien compliqué 
> 
> ```
> # quickpkg --include-config=y baselayout    (au cas où...)
> 
> ...

 Merci bien !   :Very Happy: 

Pas très compliqué en effet, mais c'est bien ce que j'avais compris : le retour en arrière (ie vers le baselayout actuel) est très délicat ... j'aurai préféré un truc plus dans l'esprit de "einit" : un argument à passer au bootloader par exemple pour sélectionner l'un ou l'autre ...

Et comme je n'ai qu'une machine (et qu'elle fonctionne très bien) je vais passer la main pour le moment.   :Rolling Eyes: 

Enjoy !

----------

## BedOS_Gui

Pour ma part, ayant récemment migré sous openrc/baselayout2, je rencontre des soucis sur les start/stop daemon pour psad (failed au boot mais actif ensuite dans les process) et portsentry (failed au shutdown) et sur le shutdown de gdm.

----------

## geekounet

Perso, sous openrc depuis environ 2 semaines, tout marche  :Smile: 

J'avais juste un soucis d'umount de /usr, et, en conséquence, de shutdown du LVM, ce qui laissait un paquet d'erreurs avec le files descriptors et tout... 'fin bref pour info, c'est parce que /bin/sh est linké sur bash, et que bash à besoin de /usr (à cause du support ncurses et tout). Donc il faut linker /bin/sh sur un autre shell, (zsh n'est pas un bon choix non plus pour des raisons similaires), donc il suffit d'emerger app-shells/dash, et de relinker /bin/sh dessus, et c'est nickel  :Wink: 

Et le dash en /bin/sh ne pose pas de problème ailleurs à priori, à part pour des scripts codés par des gens considérants que le monde est GNU only et que /bin/sh serait forcément un bash  :Razz:  J'en ai pas rencontré jusque là, et Uberlord se charge de corriger les rares qu'il rencontre.

----------

## Madtree

Utiliser le USE 'static' ne pourrait pas régler le problème que tu décris geekounet ? Au moins pour zsh, car bash ne semble pas disposer de cette option.

----------

## geekounet

 *Madtree wrote:*   

> Utiliser le USE 'static' ne pourrait pas régler le problème que tu décris geekounet ? Au moins pour zsh, car bash ne semble pas disposer de cette option.

 

Pour zsh, ouais il faudrait le compiler sans le support pcre déjà. Après static ou pas, bash et zsh utilisent ncurses (zsh seulement pour la dernière version avec son zcurses), et ncurses utilise les fichiers dans /usr/share/terminfo par exemple, donc non ce n'est pas possible  :Wink: 

----------

## Bapt

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Pour zsh, ouais il faudrait le compiler sans le support pcre déjà. Après static ou pas, bash et zsh utilisent ncurses (zsh seulement pour la dernière version avec son zcurses), et ncurses utilise les fichiers dans /usr/share/terminfo par exemple, donc non ce n'est pas possible 

 

zsh utilisait déjà ncurses avant, mais il donnait et donne toujours le choix entre plusieurs lib de terminal pour cette partie là. 

en revanche, zcurses force (si on souhaite avoir ce module) l'utilisation de ncurses.

----------

## babykart

comme vous pourrez le lire dans ce qui suit openrc-0.1 est sorti...

http://roy.marples.name/node/371

http://www.nabble.com/OpenRC-0.1-released-td15913991.html#a15913991

----------

## babykart

après test d'openrc-0.1:

- pour les partition en reiser4 j'ai été obligé de désactivé le check des partitions au niveau /etc/fstab sinon il bouclait...

- pure-ftpd se lance en faisant une érreur mais le processus est actif...

[EDIT] - et pour l'instant, sur une config' réseau fixe il ne prend pas en compte le fichier /etc/resolv.conf --> je m'étais juste déchiré au niveau de la gateway...   :Rolling Eyes:   [/EDIT]

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

comment savoir quelle version d'openrc on utilise lorsqu'on a installé la version sys-apps/openrc-9999 ?

je l'ai re-emerger hier, en espérant être passé à la nouvelle version, les fichiers à mettre à jour dans /etc/init.d/ étant différent enfin des lignes et paramètres en plus, je pense être passé à la nouvelle version...

----------

## guilc

en étant sur la -9999, tu ne seras a jamais en 0.1  :Wink: 

la -9999 est la version git, donc qui évolue en permanence. Vas voir là : http://git.overlays.gentoo.org/gitweb/?p=proj/openrc.git;a=summary

Il y a déjà eu des modifications depuis que la version 0.1 a été tagguée. ces modifications se retrouvent dans la 9999 dès que tu mets à jour.

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Perso je reste en -9999 jusqu'à l'intégration à l'arbre portage.

La seule chose en moins que j'ai remarqué par rapport à l'ancien système c'est la perte de la gestion automatique du lien /etc/localtime.

----------

## titoucha

Ca y est openrc-9999 et baselayout-2.0.0 viennent d'intégrer l'arbre portage, je vais patienter encore un peu avant de les installer.

----------

## babykart

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Ca y est openrc-9999 et baselayout-2.0.0 viennent d'intégrer l'arbre portage, je vais patienter encore un peu avant de les installer.

 

depuis ce matin... d'ailleurs, j'aurai pensé qu'ils intégreraient la version openrc-0.1, je suis étonné que cela soit la 9999... mais je suis ravi que cela ait été si rapide finalement...

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

baselayout-2.0.0 n'est plus que dans portage, il a été supprimer de l'overlay openrc apparemment...

EDIT: http://roy.marples.name/node/389

----------

## CryoGen

 *babykart wrote:*   

> depuis ce matin... d'ailleurs, j'aurai pensé qu'ils intégreraient la version openrc-0.1, je suis étonné que cela soit la 9999... mais je suis ravi que cela ait été si rapide finalement...

 

 *NEOxAKIRA wrote:*   

> baselayout-2.0.0 n'est plus que dans portage, il a été supprimer de l'overlay openrc apparemment...
> 
> EDIT: http://roy.marples.name/node/389

 

La version de portage est foireuse apparemment, faites gaffes ^^

----------

## geekounet

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

>  *babykart wrote:*   depuis ce matin... d'ailleurs, j'aurai pensé qu'ils intégreraient la version openrc-0.1, je suis étonné que cela soit la 9999... mais je suis ravi que cela ait été si rapide finalement... 
> 
>  *NEOxAKIRA wrote:*   baselayout-2.0.0 n'est plus que dans portage, il a été supprimer de l'overlay openrc apparemment...
> 
> EDIT: http://roy.marples.name/node/389 
> ...

 

Elle fonctionne très bien chez moi...

Par contre, gaffe au dernier openrc, /etc/{init,conf}.d/clock a changé en hwclock, pensez à le reconf et à le rajouter au boot ;p

----------

## guilc

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

>  *babykart wrote:*   depuis ce matin... d'ailleurs, j'aurai pensé qu'ils intégreraient la version openrc-0.1, je suis étonné que cela soit la 9999... mais je suis ravi que cela ait été si rapide finalement... 
> 
>  *NEOxAKIRA wrote:*   baselayout-2.0.0 n'est plus que dans portage, il a été supprimer de l'overlay openrc apparemment...
> 
> EDIT: http://roy.marples.name/node/389 
> ...

 

Elle n'est pas foireuse a proprement parler. Les devs ont des problèmes de communications quant à la méthode de migration automatique baselayout-1 -> baselayout-2, avec certaines limitations sur la migration des modules en autoload avec arguments. Et la dessus, ils jouent leurs têtes de lard (a suivre sur gentoo-dev  :Surprised: ))...

Mais sinon, ça marche très bien  :Smile: 

----------

## YetiBarBar

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Elle n'est pas foireuse a proprement parler. Les devs ont des problèmes de communications quant à la méthode de migration automatique baselayout-1 -> baselayout-2, avec certaines limitations sur la migration des modules en autoload avec arguments. Et la dessus, ils jouent leurs têtes de lard (a suivre sur gentoo-dev ))...
> 
> Mais sinon, ça marche très bien 

 

En parlant de modules en autoload avec arguments ... Quelqu'un a déjà essayer ? Quand j'ai vu que le fichier modules.autoload était déprécié, j'ai pas tenté. (j'ai un satané module avec paramètres ... et qui en plus, me bloque un autres services plus loin si je bouffe ce paramètre !)

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Y'a des exemples dans /etc/conf.d/modules mais je ne sait pas si c'est fonctionnel.

Perso je l'utilise pour nf_conntrack_ftp donc pas d'arguments. 

D'ailleurs si quelqu'un sait comment charger ce module plus "proprement" directement via iptables.

----------

## YetiBarBar

 *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   

> Y'a des exemples dans /etc/conf.d/modules mais je ne sait pas si c'est fonctionnel.

 

Verdict : c'est fonctionnel. En tout cas, ça marche avec acer_acpi (j'ai mis le module pour toute la série 2.6)

Par contre, j'ai identifié une source de "bugs" : comme net.lo est modifié, les gorets qui ont fait comme moi 

```
cp net.lo net.ath0
```

 en lieu et place de 

```
ln -sf net.lo net.ath0
```

 vont surement râler qu'ils ont un problème ... (pas tapé, c'est corrigé chez moi)

----------

## Biloute

Y a t-il quelqu'un pour donner des résultats chiffré.

J'ai vu roy qui avait un temps de démarrage de 29s mais on sait pas combien de temps il a gagné.

En plus mon pc met 30sec pour démarrer  sans openrc (kernel+Fvwm)

Ce qui serait bien, c'est d'avoir un temps avant modif et un temps aprés modif.

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

moi j'ai 2 bootchart de mon P4C 2.8Ghz avec 1Go de DDR et un disque IDE en udma 5 :

http://neoxakira.free.fr/gentoo/Genova/bootchart.png

un 2ieme avec rc_parallel = yes (pour démarrer les daemons en parallèle)

http://neoxakira.free.fr/gentoo/Genova/bootchart_rc_parallel.png

----------

## Biloute

Pas mal NEOxAKIRA.

Bon alors voilà, je viens tout juste d'installer openrc.

Ça a été un jeu d'enfant. J'ai démasqué, émergé, un etc-update et quelque ligne à taper avec nano puis reboot. Ça m'a pris 5 minutes à tout casser.

Alors avec le bon vieux chrono en main que je déclenche dés la mise sous tension j'ai

30s avant

26s aprés

A mon avis j'ai pas beaucoup de différence mais j'ai pas une grosse config non plus.

----------

## titoucha

 *Biloute wrote:*   

> Alors avec le bon vieux chrono en main que je déclenche dés la mise sous tension j'ai
> 
> 30s avant
> 
> 26s aprés
> ...

 

Je suis étonné par la différence je la voyais plus importante.

----------

## Biloute

Oui c'est peut mais si t'arrive à descendre en dessous de 25s je dis chapeau. Ou peut-etre avec un PC sur ssd à 500euros.

Sinon j'ai pas grand chose à lancer : y a que le son qui n'est pas compilé en dur et je demarre trés peu de services.

```
# rc-update show

           localmount | boot                         

             bootmisc | boot                         

                 fsck | boot                         

             hostname | boot                         

                local |      default nonetwork       

          consolefont | boot                         

             netmount |      default                 

                 root | boot                         

                 swap | boot                         

               sysctl | boot                         

              urandom | boot                         

              hwclock | boot                         

                 mtab | boot                         

              keymaps | boot                         

              modules | boot                         

               procfs | boot                         

               net.lo | boot                         

         termencoding | boot                         

            alsasound | boot
```

----------

## geekounet

Bon, openrc vient de passer en ~arch, donc pour ceux qui s'inquiètent pour l'upgrade, la doc est là => http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/openrc-migration.xml  :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

mise à jour impeccable (hormis net.eth0 qu'il a fallu recréer). Je suis passé en "parallèle" et c'est au moins 2 fois plus rapide qu'avant pour le boot, et instantané pour l'extinction !

Rhaahhh ! j'en veux encore  :Cool: 

----------

## nemo13

Bonsoir,

bon c'est en patois mais pour migrer c'est utile

A+

Comment dire   :Embarassed:   QUE 7h de retard sur geekonet   :Rolling Eyes:   mes confuses les plus totales

----------

## yoyo

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> mise à jour impeccable (hormis net.eth0 qu'il a fallu recréer). Je suis passé en "parallèle" et c'est au moins 2 fois plus rapide qu'avant pour le boot, et instantané pour l'extinction !
> 
> Rhaahhh ! j'en veux encore 

 +1

Même problème pour le net.eth0 mais super boulot pour l'import des fichiers de configurations (notamment le fichier de chargement des modules au démarrage).

Bien suivre la doc (toujours d'excellente qualité   :Very Happy:  ) et on n'a aucune surprise à part celle d'un démarrage un poil plus rapide et d'une extinction extrêmement plus rapide.

Le passage en "parallèle" permet de "gratter" quelques secondes au boot mais il est assez rigolo de voir les services dont le lancement échoue dans un runlevel être relancé avec succès dans le suivant. ^_^

Enjoy !

ps : par contre, mon "splashscreen" a disparu : problème d'import de config ou juste fichier d'init inexistant ?

----------

## Mickael

C'est écrit dans la doc, mais je le remet ici : 

```
# cd /etc/init.d

# ln -s net.lo net.eth0
```

Et ma migration est prévue pour aujourd'hui  :Smile: 

P'tite question : tous les liens sont cassés net.eth0 net.eth1 etcetcetc ?

----------

## geekounet

 *Mickael wrote:*   

> C'est écrit dans la doc, mais je le remet ici : 
> 
> ```
> # cd /etc/init.d
> 
> ...

 

C'est simplement que le vieux baselayout incluait ce lien de base, et donc à son unmerge ça vire le lien, et vu qu'openrc ne le met pas de base lui, bah faut le refaire  :Smile: 

----------

## kopp

Bon, soit j'ai raté un truc, soit j'ai faitune boulette, mais ce gros malin m'a viré mon /etc/conf.d/net ... merci la perte de config réseau...

Sinon, tout s'est passé sans soucis. J'ai pas chronometré avant, mais ça me semble plus rapide (je suis passé en parallèle aussi, ça joue peut-être)

25 secondes pour être à l'invite de GDM.

Moins de 45 pour être sous Gnome, saisies de login et mot de passe incluses.

Le tout avec un vieux disque dur de portable qui a vécu son temps, le pauvre...

ah quand je pense à mes pauvres amis avec leur windows vistas...  :Smile: 

----------

## Mickael

Tout c'est bien passé pour moi, mise à part un petit oubli de config dans /etc/conf.d/xdm j'avais oublié de mettre DISPLAYMANAGER="gdm" à la place de xdm.

----------

## geekounet

 *Mickael wrote:*   

> Tout c'est bien passé pour moi, mise à part un petit oubli de config dans /etc/conf.d/xdm j'avais oublié de mettre DISPLAYMANAGER="gdm" à la place de xdm.

 

Ça date quand même d'il y a plusieurs mois ce changement dans l'initscript de xdm, mais c'est vrai qu'il était encore compatible avec l'ancien emplacement  :Smile: 

----------

## kopp

Bon, parlons technique : on nous dit dans le guide de transféré les options qu'il nous faut dans /etc/rc.conf depuis /etc/conf.d/rc

Qu'en est-il de ça :

```
# Internal configuration variables

#

# NB:  These are for advanced users, and you should really

#      know what you are doing before changing them!

#

 

# rc-scripts dep-cache directory

#

# NOTE:  Do not remove the next line, as its needed by the baselayout ebuild!

#

#  svcdir="/var/lib/init.d"

svcdir="/var/lib/init.d"

# Should we mount $svcdir in a ram disk for some speed increase 

# for slower machines, or for the more extreme setups ?

svcmount="no"

# FS type that should be used for $svcdir.  Note that you need 

# $svcmount above set to "yes" for this to work ...  Currently 

# tmpfs, ramfs, and ramdisk are supported (tmpfs is the default).

svcfstype="tmpfs"

# Size of $svcdir in KB.  Note that ramfs doesn't support this 

# due to kernel limitations.

svcsize=2048
```

Est ce toujours nécessaire ?

Aussi, il me semble qu'il y a plus autant de variables dans /etc/rc.conf que dans /etc/conf.d/rc (variables RC_blabla). Existent-elle toujours ? dois-je copier celles qui n'y sont pas ? Ou je peux m'en contrebalancer sévère ?

(à noter que j'ai jamais touché à ces variables)

----------

## Mickael

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *Mickael wrote:*   Tout c'est bien passé pour moi, mise à part un petit oubli de config dans /etc/conf.d/xdm j'avais oublié de mettre DISPLAYMANAGER="gdm" à la place de xdm. 
> 
> Ça date quand même d'il y a plusieurs mois ce changement dans l'initscript de xdm, mais c'est vrai qu'il était encore compatible avec l'ancien emplacement 

 

ouais ouais je sais, (enfin j'avais oublié)...  :Smile:  t'étais pas obligé d'en remettre une couche   :Laughing:  -->[]

----------

## geekounet

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Bon, parlons technique : on nous dit dans le guide de transféré les options qu'il nous faut dans /etc/rc.conf depuis /etc/conf.d/rc
> 
> Qu'en est-il de ça :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Nan je crois pas qu'elles soient encoer utilisées, déjà le svcdir c'est plus le même ;p

Pis si t'y as jamais touché, raison de plus  :Wink:  Tu n'y transfères que ce que t'as touché et qui y existe  :Smile: 

----------

## guilc

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Bon, soit j'ai raté un truc, soit j'ai faitune boulette, mais ce gros malin m'a viré mon /etc/conf.d/net ... merci la perte de config réseau...

 

Idem ici sur ma gateway (avec une conf réseau bien tordue sur 3 interfaces  :Laughing: ), la procédure d'upgrade automatique doit avoir un bug https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=217848

Vive les backups !

----------

## Madtree

Je viens d'effectuer la migration, elle s'est fait sans trop de problèmes, mis a part (comme tout le monde apparement) le net.eth0. Les scripts sont légenrement plus rapides qu'avant : j'ai du gagner 4-5 secondes au boot par rapport à l'ancien système, environ 15 secondes jusqu'au login contre une vingtaine avant. Les scripts pour les interfaces réseaux notament sont beaucoup plus rapides.

Par contre pour ce qui est des anciennes variables, et en particulier pour celles_ci:

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Bon, parlons technique : on nous dit dans le guide de transféré les options qu'il nous faut dans /etc/rc.conf depuis /etc/conf.d/rc
> 
> Qu'en est-il de ça :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

... Ca a pas l'air d'être trop au point. La valeur de svcsize est ignorée et est fixée à 1024k (alors que pour mon install environ 50k sont nécessaires). Est ce que d'autres gens on le même problème ?

----------

## Biloute

J'ai vu aussi la disparition de XSESSION=

ça me permettait d'avoir fvwm avec un simple "startx" du coup j'ai mis l'option fvwm dans xinitrc.

Je sais pas comment vous faites à moins d'utiliser un display manager.

Je me demande aussi si on peut lancer xdm avant tout les autres services comme ça le reste ce charge pendant qu'on tape son loggin

----------

## geekounet

 *Biloute wrote:*   

> J'ai vu aussi la disparition de XSESSION=
> 
> ça me permettait d'avoir fvwm avec un simple "startx" du coup j'ai mis l'option fvwm dans xinitrc.
> 
> Je sais pas comment vous faites à moins d'utiliser un display manager.

 

Tu peux toujours définir la variable dans un fichier de /etc/env.d/, genre /etc/env.d/00local (le nom importe peu, à part pour l'ordre de lecture)

----------

## Madtree

...Ou bien pour faire plus propre, dans /etc/env.d/90xsession, comme indiqué dans la documentation déja mentionnée  :Wink:  ( http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/openrc-migration.xml.

----------

## geekounet

 *Madtree wrote:*   

> ...Ou bien pour faire plus propre, dans /etc/env.d/90xsession, comme indiqué dans la documentation déja mentionnée  ( http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/openrc-migration.xml.

 

Effectivement, j'avais pas vu ça  :Wink: 

----------

## kopp

Beuh, c'est quoi cette variable XSESSION ?  :Smile: 

----------

## ghoti

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Beuh, c'est quoi cette variable XSESSION ? 

 

Heu, kopp, tu es sérieux ?   :Shocked: 

----------

## salamandrix

bon bah j'y suis passé à priori...

Sincèrement sur le démarrage... deux ou trois secondes ??? parmis 35   :Shocked:   :Laughing: 

Par contre il est vrai que beaucoup de chose sont mise en dur dans le noyau (je vais les compiler en modules pour gagner du temps hein ?  :Smile:  )

Par contre j'admire sur l'extinction : 6s chrono en main   :Shocked:  C'est agréable   :Very Happy:  (à la place d'une vingtaine de mémoire).

----------

## kopp

Bah plutot oui...

J'utilise GDM et basta  :Smile: 

Apparement, il l'a converti tout seul à Gnome dans /etc/env.d/90xsession ...

Jamais touché à ça moi, je crois

----------

## Mickael

je ne comprends pas tout : 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> df -h
> 
> Sys. de fich.         Tail. Occ. Disp. %Occ. Monté sur
> ...

 

Cela vient probablement de cette ligne de configuration : 

```
# Use this variable to control the /dev management behavior.

#  devfs  - use devfs (requires sys-fs/devfsd)

#  mdev   - use mdev (requires sys-apps/busybox)

#  udev   - use udev (requires sys-fs/udev)

#  static - let the user manage /dev (YOU need to create ALL device nodes)

# Leave it blank to let rc work it out (udev, mdev, devfs, static)

#rc_devices=""

```

Pourquoi dev/sda7 apparait-il sous la forme "un peu redondante de rootfs et dev/root?

----------

## nemo13

 *Mickael wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pourquoi dev/sda7 apparait-il sous la forme "un peu redondante de rootfs et dev/root?

 

Bonjour Mickael,

tu as un fil général sur Open-rc ICI

et un plus particulier sur les entrées root LA

Je lirais ces liens ce soir

TIPS : un truc fun ; vires dans ton FSTAB la ligne concernant root : cà boote sans problème   :Shocked: 

c'est space!

----------

## kwenspc

 *nemo13 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> TIPS : un truc fun ; vires dans ton FSTAB la ligne concernant root : cà boote sans problème  
> 
> c'est space!

 

J'imagine que "root" et/ou "real_root" sont mis en paramètres au kernel? (dans ce cas rien de space)

----------

## nemo13

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *nemo13 wrote:*   
> 
> TIPS : un truc fun ; vires dans ton FSTAB la ligne concernant root : cà boote sans problème  
> 
> c'est space! 
> ...

 

Bonsoir,

je me suis mal exprimé, ce que je trouve space c'est que :

sans la ligne  /dev/partition  /   -->    / "mounte" quand même 

avec la ligne : un df et un mount ne font plus réfèrence à /dev/lapartoche .

( chui pas sùr d'être plus clair   :Embarassed:   )

A+

----------

## Mickael

 *nemo13 wrote:*   

>  *kwenspc wrote:*    *nemo13 wrote:*   
> 
> TIPS : un truc fun ; vires dans ton FSTAB la ligne concernant root : cà boote sans problème  
> 
> c'est space! 
> ...

 

Très obscur némo  :Smile:  mais on sent à peu près ou tu veux en venir...

----------

## gglaboussole

Après avoir essayé baselayout2 il y a quelques temps (voir début de ce post) et être revenu sous la version stable faute de parvenir à faire marcher le net je m'y suis remis hier...

Non sans mal j'ai réussi à le faire fonctionner cette fois... ( impératif de prendre connaissance en + du guide d'upgrade de : /usr/share/doc/openrc/net.example) 

Voilà le bilan :

Points positifs :

25sec au lieu de 40sec de l'allumage à l'invite gdm et 22sec en mode de démarrage des services en parallèle

Le gain est toujours aussi appréciable !!   :Very Happy: 

Points négatifs (à creuser mais j'ai pas encore eu le temps de chercher, mon net.ppp0 m'ayant pris quelques heures...)

-1) une erreur très bizarre dans mes logs au démarrage de ppp0 (mais ça fonctionne) :

```

net.ppp0          | * WARNING: net.ppp0 not under our control, aborting

```

-2)une erreur à l'extinction (mais ça s'éteind quand même   :Laughing:  ) qui me dit que le pid N°..... de gdm n'existe pas

-3) depscan.sh à disparu !!!   :Shocked:   :Shocked:  m'en suis rendu compte car au premier démarrage ça à mis des plombes à booter avec plein de caching dependency.... bref j'ai voulu lancer depscan.sh -u pour régler le problème et là commande unknown....  :Confused: 

J'ai réemerger baselayout et le problème de caching dependency résolu (mais toujours plus la présence de cet outil bien pratique pour mettre  de l'ordre dans les scripts de démarrage...)

-4) Comme beaucoup apparement plus de splash...toujours l'initrd mais c'est tout (pas encore essayé de refaire mon splash)

Enfin, mais ça ce n'est pas lié à baselayout2 j'ai été tenté donc de passer en démarrage parallèle des services pour gagner encore un peu  en vitesse de boot (et oui plus on en donne plus on en veut !) et 4 de mes services me lancent des warn (mais fonctionnent):

netmount

pureftpd

ntpd-client

et ntpd 

se plaignent que net.ppp0 n'est pas encore prêt.... il doit y avoir un truc à passer dans rc.conf mais j'ai pas encore eu le temps là non plus de fouiller...

Bref somme toute des problèmes mineurs, si je n'arrive pas à les régler je ferai peut être un petit post mais je suis très content quand même...

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

Je n'utilise pas baselayout2, mais je me demande justement: vous savez si c'est pour bientôt le passage en stable   :Laughing:   ? 

Je n'ai pas envie de tester le tildarché concernant les paquets importants comme celui là.

Donc justement, d'ou une autre question, en attendant le baselayout2, je voulais savoir: est ce que je peux mettre en toute sécurité le rc_parallel à yes dans le baselayout 1 ? 

Car je n'ai pas trouvé véritablement d'informations là dessus....

Voilà désolé pour le demi-HS   :Confused:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## gglaboussole

 *Kazuya wrote:*   

>  je voulais savoir: est ce que je peux mettre en toute sécurité le rc_parallel à yes dans le baselayout 1 ? 
> 
> 

 

oui complètement...tout ce que tu risque c'est d'avoir comme moi des services qui "warn" mais ça t'empechera pas de booter et de revenir à "NO" si ça te créée des problèmes...

----------

## Kazuya

Ok Merci pour la confirmation Gglaboussole ,

Je viens de le mettre   :Very Happy:  , c'est déjà un peu plus rapide, maintenant j'attends sagement baselayout 2 :p

----------

## nemo13

 *gglaboussole wrote:*   

> 
> 
> netmount
> 
> pureftpd
> ...

 

Bonjour, 

notre devin Geekounet m'avait donné la réponse

C'est cool , dés que j'ai viré net.eth0 des rc mon ssh , mon ntp ne gueulent plus.

Cà devrait marcher pour toi aussi.

A+

----------

## gglaboussole

Merci nemo13 !

Je vais tester dès que je retrouve ma gentoo...(je suis sur l'ubuntu de ma copine là jusqu'à lundi)

Par contre j'ai trouvé la solution pour le splash :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-679268-highlight-.html

EDIT= Parce qu'en fait la solution c'est réemerger splashutils, or splashutils ne compile plus après avoir upgradé à baselayout2...

il faut aussi faire attention de compiler splasutils avec le USE = fbcondecor et bien sûr avoir préparer son syteme à uvesafb :

http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/uvesafb/

et le lien du patch étant mort il faut le prendre ici :

http://roy.marples.name/openrc/splash.patch

ensuite ne pas appliquer "bêtement" les commandes données mais plutôt :

```

ebuild /usr/portage/media-gfx/splashutils/splashutils-1.5.3.4.ebuild digest

```

recompiler ensuite splashutils et roule nenesse !

 :Wink: 

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Perso j'ai un autre problème avec le splash et OpenRC, il ne s'affiche pas au boot et quand fbcondecor se lance j'ai ce message  *Quote:*   

> Apr 26 19:55:26 kraft fbcondecor_ctl.[3013]: segfault at c8 ip 0804bf6b sp afcfd0b0 error 4 in fbsplashctl[8048000+124000]
> 
> Apr 26 19:55:26 kraft /etc/init.d/fbcondecor[3014]: Failed to set background image on tty1
> 
> Apr 26 19:55:26 kraft /etc/init.d/fbcondecor[2994]: ERROR: fbcondecor failed to start
> ...

 

Par contre si je fait après le démarrage /etc/init.d/fbcondecor start, ça marche impec.

J'ai déjà essayé le patch, d'ailleurs je crois qu'il est inutile avec splashutils-1.5.4 qui compile très bien sans.

----------

## gglaboussole

 *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   

> 
> 
> J'ai déjà essayé le patch, d'ailleurs je crois qu'il est inutile avec splashutils-1.5.4 qui compile très bien sans.

 

Pas chez moi en tout cas...   :Laughing:  (et c'est vrai malgré le changelog de cette version de splashutils qui dit que si...)

----------

## razer

Kernel tuxonice-2.6.25-1, openrc 0.2.2 : le processus de boot bloque une bonne 20° de secondes sur "uevents" ou un truc du genre

C'est bien 2.6.25 related, pas de problèmes avec les différents 2.6.24

----------

## xaviermiller

ah oui, faites gaffe, /etc/conf.d/net est effacé, surtout à cause du fait que la syntaxe a changé de "tableaux bash" en "listes séparées par des espaces"...

Je me suis fait eu, et je me demandais pourquoi je n'arrivais plus à accéder à ma machine : tout simplement passée à DHCP au lieu d'une IP fixe :'(

----------

